# cording the topknot & tail



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

look at this link 
MoondanceStandardPoodles


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

OK, this is going to very interesting to watch... I love cording but would never be able to keep up a corded coat.. i have never seen one with just the head and tail done!!! Good luck... keep sending pictures!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Interesting link Tintlet, I have been wanting to try this on Kates TK & tail I will be watching to see how it go's please keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm very familiar with her site, tintlet! I was there today again! 
There was a GREAT thread on a now defunct group on Flickr w her and w few others re cording, but that group is no longer active. It's a shame too. She and others were really patient w all the questions we had. 
I'll post updates regularly here if Yall want me to.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

The Standard Poodle's Photos - Love | Facebook
I think this one is corded. Saw it on th standard poodle FB page. Isn't the tk corded here?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i can't tell (OMG i had to delete that word because i spelled it TAIL! HA!) if that's just separation (temperance's hair does that if i don't brush it daily) or if those are cords.

so i took a few pics yesterday to show my process. after i'm through working today i'll upload a few to flickr and post here.

i'm misting the tk w/ water and scrunching. last night i got her ears super well brushed (she had mats where i didn't want them) so we shall see how this project w/ long ears will pan out.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

here she is after last night

profile. by faerie made, on Flickr

and here.


brushed ears messy topknot by faerie made, on Flickr

there are some doozy of mats already happening. i'm misting and scrunching her topknot twice daily.

so i've got it started now. i'll post in a few weeks or month or two and see where we are. give me patience to not brush!!!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

good luck! i'm still doing mochi's topknot and tail...we're about 6 months in. right now it just looks like a right mess. the cords will keep twisting in on themselves until they finally look right. i think we're about 70% there now.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

we have a long way to go. only 3 weeks in!

would love to see some updated pics of mochi!

here's starting of about 2.5 weeks

2 weeks in cording. she's getting more of these. i mist daily, scrunch and separate. by faerie made, on Flickr

i think she's going to cord nicely. i'm also considering taking her into a miami, then cording her bracelets. hmm ... she needs grooming in this pic. she spent all day wrestling. 


heh. she's a mess, but oh i love her so. by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been considering cording Little Anderson's topknot. How is this going?? I'd lobe to see updates!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

I wish you good luck on your cording endeavour with Temperance. You too...Bluespoomommy with Mochi. I really love the look of a corded poodles...especially the way they look when they are moving.

Yes please...post pictures...it will be very interesting. I can live vicariously through your experiences..because I am definitely too lazy to try it on one of mine.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

How is it going? Can we see some more pics?

I'm going to start cording my boy when I move with him to University in a weeks time... I'm going to do his whole body, but in a Continental Lion since he wees alot on his knees 
He's got quite soft fur however, so May not be wonderful.... I'm sure there are some products for human cording that could help possibly with poodle cording?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

here are a few. sorry, so very hard to photograph black poodles!!!

here is at 7 months in: 


7 months by faerie made, on Flickr


cords are definitely forming! by faerie made, on Flickr

i have a few current pics on my phone. i'll try to upload them later.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

They look AMAZING!!!!!! I cant wait to see more of them!! I hope my lads will look as good as your spoos by 7months!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Cool! I love seeing pics of corded dogs. It would be great to see a wide shot to get the overall look. I'm trying to come up with how I'm going to groom Raleigh. I don't have time to keep up with long coat all around and was thinking I could compromise and just do head and tail long.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'll try to get a few good pics in the next few days. i'm out of town right now.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I want to show you guys pics of how Harley is getting on...I've got a couple of good sized Marty cords about 1inch in diameter and an inch or more high....


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

me with my poodles by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Goshhh what beauts!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks great! It's so cool seeing the early pics and the final product! And, gotta say - Temperance and Seelie? I love it!!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The cords look awesome!!! you are so brave!!!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

october cords. 9 months in the cording.

i've lightened the pic so you can see the formation of them. (hard to photograph black poodles!) she is black.

i trimmed a lot of the scraggly ends the other day. 
these are definitely cords now. ain't no doubt about it.. I'm still doing her tail, but i've cleaned up her bracelets and am not cording them, they are brushed. i decided to NOT cord all of her because she sleeps with me and i like all the textures ... shorter hair on her body, the longer soft bracelets and then the light awesome corded head.



Poodle cords by faerie made, on Flickr

you can see her whole body & awesome tail 


Untitled by faerie made, on Flickr


she's not spoiled! Not her! by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

Wow!!!!!! I hope Harleys look as amazing as that!!!I'll have to get some pics to show you his...I've done it very differently as I started off with short hair


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

yes, i'd like to see that.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I love seeing those cords! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She's gorgeous!! Looks like you're half-way there, it'll be amazing


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i love the way she looks, faerie! and i'm so jealous (teasing) that you are so creative!! LOVE her feather!!! keep the pics coming!


----------



## The_Duke (Dec 4, 2011)

Will be watching how this progresses. She's a beautiful girl.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

thanks. i don't have any really good cord pics right now. 
i took this a few weeks ago, her tail was full of leaves (her usual attire)


DSC_0164 by faerie made, on Flickr

oh and i am not cording her bracelets ... she is just not brushed


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

11 months in... they are cords for sure.


poodle cords by faerie made, on Flickr


poof by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Great job! I tossed around the idea of cording my last Spoo, who was a black. Never did do it, and Russell doesn't have the great super curly coat so I don't think it's an option with him


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

it' been a process. lots are asking if i plan on cording seelie. i just don't know. i don't think so. but i never say never.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

She looks amazing - very elegant. The cords just keep looking better and better.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'm really pleased wtih how they look. i'll be bathing her later this week and it will tighten the cords up a bit more.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

How do you keep them clean? Like if she splashed around a mud puddle and the cords got really dirty? I get annoyed when right after giving Leroy a bath, he gets all muddy and I have to give him back-to-back baths. I cannot imagine the upkeep with a corded poodle!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She looks awesome! I have always had a soft spot for corded Poos. I think it is so different and interesting. What a pretty girl!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> How do you keep them clean? Like if she splashed around a mud puddle and the cords got really dirty? I get annoyed when right after giving Leroy a bath, he gets all muddy and I have to give him back-to-back baths. I cannot imagine the upkeep with a corded poodle!


her tk and tail is all that's corded at the moment so it's really just like any other dog. i bathe her on the same schedule as seelie. 
i do have to pick debris that gets caught up in her tk and tail though ... she picks up leaves and sticks all the time. 

i go back and forth on cording her bracelets.


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

A friend of mine showed his corded Standard poodle here in Australia some years ago with some sucess. She certainly used to turn some heads especially as he also had dreadlocks at the time.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

I should definately postpost some pics of Harley!!! his cording is going very well...
However, my housemates ruined his topknot cords by bathing him and drying him very roughly...

do you think they'll reform, or should i start his head again do you think??
:s


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'd just re-start them by misting and scrunching and separating.

temperance's front of her hair doesn't have strong cords. that's because i have to keep her hair pulled up out of her face. 

here we are one year in 


temperance's cords. by faerie made, on Flickr


Untitled by faerie made, on Flickr


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

That looks awesome! Your babies are beautiful!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have had only one corded poodle - Montclair Lili Marlene. It was so hard to manage that corded coat! In the summer I took her down to the skin with a 10 blade, but it gets too cold for that in the winter. I had a terrible time getting a 7 blade through that coat in the winter!

It's nice to see others try the cords, but I prefer the "brush" coat.


----------

